# recent crappie swimbaits



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

some of my latest swimbaits in a crappie pattern. carved from PVC with a textured foil tape finish. both slow sinking with a great swimming action.


----------



## nijajordan (Feb 5, 2013)

Damn those look good. Just curious how much time you have into one.


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

nijajordan said:


> Damn those look good. Just curious how much time you have into one.


10-12 hours each


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Those are fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jack2500 (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice job I'd have to be careful with those in my boat they guys I fish with would try to fillet them but seriously very nice


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice JR. !


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those are just awesome! Great work!


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

What he said.


----------

